# What kind of MUSIC does your Vizsla like?



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

What kind of music does your Vizlsa like? Do you use music in your training? I am experimenting these days and my boy does so much better and seem to enjoy Classical music (Romance of the Symphony with Shubert, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, etc), Renaissance & Celtic (solo harp or harp and classical guitar). He also enjoyed Christmas songs (by Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, and Sammy Davis, Jr.). I am speculating that I could use this music when he is left alone, to calm him down and reduce separation anxiety. I am interested to hear what other Vizslas like.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

I don't think Dre cares. This dog sleeps through fireworks and gun fire. I once played some "dog relaxation music" off YouTube for him when he was riled up and it was time for bed.... I passed out way before he did 

Used to leave the TV on for him when I left the house, but it does not seem to make any difference. He has no separation anxiety.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I don't even think Dharma differentiates. We put on the local radio station when she is in her crate. If my husband is in the car it is usually metal, me I listen to 80's music or Dr. Draw or whatever. My daughter will listen to more current music in the car. She often is either aggravating the cats or amusing herself or sleeping when she is not with us.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby doesn't usually get to listen to much music, as all family members groan at my choices , but on occasion when she rides shotgun in my yoot she gets NIN, Gary Numan, Dismemberment Plan, Killing Joke......she doesn't kick up a fuss like other family members ha ha!


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

I found out when Liesel was very young that she either LOVES or HATES it when I sing, she always got very over excited and tried to jump on my head. I also learned that I could teach her to bark along with 'how much is that doggy in the window', though not in the right places... she just barks. To this day, if someone sings the first NOTE, ("how....") she'll get ridiculously excited and jump up on them.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Pre Hunt coming in with Big Rud We Give Rudy the Sandman live Russia ;D

He Gets real froggy and Bobs and weaves some and Puts His war face on



http://youtu.be/1QP-SIW6iKY


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I think it was TexasRed who used classical music during thunderstorm and it helped to calm down her V. a bit (in another topic on this forum). 

I am wondering whether it is safe to admit our Vizslas are tuned in with their owners. So whatever makes us happy, excited, or calm, they can sense the vibe and respond accordingly? So when we sing and get excited, our Vizslas get excited too. And when we listen to a calm music and ourselves get calm and peaceful, our Vizslas sense this as well.


----------



## bobwithapet (Jun 25, 2018)

ours likes full on rap


----------

